# DogFish's 40



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I really like it, Frank!! LED's?? Interesting choice for the lighting! Obviously your massive, beautiful crypts love it. Are these humongous nurii's the result of your MTS?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What a great tank and stand.

Can't wait to see more photos of gobies!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

WOW lookin great how long has it been up and running?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Love it! I really love the undulating scape, I think it's the perfect balance between serene and moment. I may draw from it when I redo my 40B ; )

The photo of the light comparison is cool, too.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

nice job dogfish. i love the scape and plant selection. they really filled in nicely


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Very neat installation!  
Those plants look mega healthy!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

It's about time this bad boy popped up!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Lowe said:


> It's about time this bad boy popped up!



:smile:


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

The photos look great 

Keep it up! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

LOVE the lighting, very nice indeed!


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

how much did that acrylic tank set you back?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Great looking tank Frank! Love all the crypts in there. They look nice and healthy!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thats a good looking tank. and i just love the cherry barbs


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The tank looks good!! Is that plain ole C. Nurii, if so it looks really good and mine never gets those nice patterns in the leaves, I want to try the C Nurii "pantang mutated" too.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Great looking setup DogFish and the plants seem very healthy. I am always impressed when looking at a planted tank with sand in them!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice Frank!!

What do you have in the bags? That you used for the slope?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow, I didn't realize that aquariums were that beautiful on Omicron Persei 8!  Very nice aquascape. The plants look very healthy and I love the cherry barbs.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

DogFish said:


> Thanks! I was holding back until I got a better camera. :wink:
> 
> Yes Sir, common C. Nurii, most of it was from Ghazanfar Ghori. It's really all the dirt and this batch pales in compassion to what I made for Don (crazydaz).
> :icon_mrgr


That's funny because he is a long time GWAPA member and my C. Nurii is from the same group of tissue culture plants as yours, as GG did the culture.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

DogFish said:


> Thanks Han!
> 
> That's a woman nylon support hose stocking, calf length. It's like 3 thick as a normal nylon. It filled with pea gravel. Really holds a slope or in this case it's a base fro the Mopane. You can use a regular nylon but I'd suggest you double or triple it up.


cool, thanks for the info. Going try it this weekend when I redo my ADA 60-P


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the look of the whole tank. I especially like they way you set up the lighting. It looks like its meant to be an attractive part of the room rather than eyesore.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[img


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quot


----------



## craigee2199 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice! I always enjoy your tanks, but really liking this one.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quot


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Really lovely eye for proportion and rhythm with this tank!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Spec


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I finally


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Tank is looking great Dogfish. I love the stump in the corner and light overhang. I am currently looking into beginning MTS for my 20g, just gotta find the ingredients. And I'll try to catch up to you


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I love this tank, Frank! I am envious of your C. nurii. I want one of those when I "grow up." ;-) I am babying my C. wendtii "Florida Sunset". It's the fanciest crypt I have. And your Java fern looks sooo healthy! It's all just really awesome!

And the lights are AWESOME! I am going to have to hit Ikea now for something similar for my riparium.  The industrial-looking lights I have right now just don't fit in with the living room decor.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

I will strive for a better tank but the goby dominates anything I have right now .... I want one so bad, never had one though so haven't researched into them.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

GMYuko


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I fe


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol! Greedy little beasties!! I wonder if my Pygmy Cories would like it.....

Any type of processed food runs the risk of being ultra high in sodium....make sure to eat your raw veggies and fruits to balance it out!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Don -


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I rea


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Both


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

FREAKIN BEAUTIFUL TANK!!!!

Subscribed!
Drew


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This tank is a joy to follow! I love the way you constantly experiment : )


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Awesome tank, I love the look of the crypts! Before you mentioned two different batches of MTS, what was the difference between the first generation and the second?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Mostro (Aug 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous tank. Your "fresh water reef" concept is so natural looking and the whole scape undulates across the tank with great rhythm and proportion.

I've already "plagiarized" your lighting approach and now I see you have the acrylic lily pipes that I was eyeballing as well. I'm concerned about the delicacy of glass and I am intrigued by the surface skimming function of this style.

How does the skimmer portion of the return work so far? Can you see a difference from the intake that you used previously? Any scratches from cleaning (mebbe too soon to tell)?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

don't you just love red fat cherry barbs
great fish!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well done Frank! *thumbs up*


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

dogfish your crypts look outstanding...truly inspirational growth! 


- thefisherman


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quote=


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, well who made the dirt? Or rather, "The Dirt"? Was it Frank?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quote


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

How are the growstones working for you?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice tank! Gorgeous [email protected]

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I clea


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I iu


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[img


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Jus


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Loving the tank man, I have a crypt in my 20g thats growing big but more outwards rather than up. Don't know if it is to much flow over it, but I moved it. I know the "Crypt Keeper" haha... any tips?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

The m


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Frank, still loving the goby looks great


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

StraightAddicted said:


> Thanks Frank, still loving the goby looks great


Yes, nice Goby, what kind is it and how many do you keep in your tank! And also, the clean up crew really went to town there, I'm impressed, that's a nice looking Buce!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Tomm


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Bum


----------



## Mostro (Aug 26, 2012)

Tank is looking better than ever. Beautiful work!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mos


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

Love it! One of my favorites, and the crypts are to die for! What them do you keep the tank at?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

great video and of course a beautiful tank. 

About 1:55 into the video, a male cherry barb nibbling something of a crypt leaf, what was it?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Man, I really missed allot!

The tank looks awesome!


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

Groovy tank man!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Amani


----------



## Mostro (Aug 26, 2012)

So now that you've had the G3 up and running as long as you have, what's your take on it? Would you choose it again if you had a closed stand where the aesthetics are not so important as they are with the open metal frame stand in your room? Do you find it "clogs" or requires cleaning of the pre-filter more than once a week? Reviews of the filter around the interwebs vary greatly.

I'm still vacillating between a 306 and a G3. I like the seemingly easy maintenance of the G3 but would be using it with a Hydor in-line heater AND a Sera Flore 500 reactor, the two of which in tandem will limit flow substantially, perhaps too much for even a little 17.4 gallon tank. It's hard to say without a frame of reference.

Hope this doesn't detract from your thread, perhaps I should open a new topic and kill this post if you'd prefer to not have the clutter here!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

No wo

A


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm....I didn't know that Amanos would also prune off dying leaves for you too!! Do they prune all leaves, or just java fern, Frank? 

Also.....where do you get your Amanos?


----------



## Mostro (Aug 26, 2012)

Cleaning the filter more often due to the ease of doing so, is exactly what appeals to me. I'm fine with once a week filter maintenance, especially if I'm removing material that would otherwise get blown around and decompose over time due to bypass, etc.

I'm encouraged by your comment about a G3 being potentially too strong for a 17g. Too strong is just fine as I can fix that, and I'm hoping to use acrylic pipes as well. Thanks for the feedback.

Back on topic, my daughter also enjoyed your most recent video and is finally feeling the awesomeness of scrimps. I haven't walked her through your substrate process on the Toxic Ten, one step at a time. :hihi:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, I ordered Amanos from Rachel too. I was joking that you have "special" ones that would also prune old leaves, is all, and I wanted some of those ones too!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> "Prune"??? What is Prune? :hihi:
> 
> Unless a big hunk of leaf is floating around I just let my tank be totally organic. I kinda find a dying leave or two to give the tank a more _*REAL *_look.


Me too. Snails seem to like eating 'em.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Taiwa


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Embe


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a great setup you have here. In the video you can really see the quality of the light that the par38's put out. Very sleek and clean tank, glorious!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quote=


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Did


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice tank  I really like the wood sticking out of the top, it's too bad you couldn't keep the moss growing on the top. 

Congrats on the surviving babies!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I am


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I sol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow!!!! Someone finally bought them?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quote


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I wanted to buy it but didnt have enough room yet.. it was such a good deal!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeow! Frank, that's insane man!! Wonderful looking crypts man!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Don


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, what do you attribute your dense growth to?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

No, Frank. I have no idea as to what you mean.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quote=


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Would you perhaps mind disclosing this Double Secret Mix recipe to me in a PM? 
How the heck do you have time for 2 WC a day? or is this an auto rig?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Wou


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

DogFish said:


> Would Justin Wilson give up his Gumbo recipe? :hihi:


Why yes, yes he would.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK4umRMJlrs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK4umRMJlrs



Shooting you a pm


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Frank, you've been served.  Uh Oh!!! LOL!!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I've act


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

New


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

you R such the tease!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Had


----------



## hobo717 (Apr 11, 2013)

your tank motivated me to get C. Becketti. Simply amazing : )


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

hobo7


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

any link where you bought the par38 from ?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

[quo


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

What a AWESOME TANK!!!

I really love the crypts!!! The whole setup is just beautiful! My wife really likes it too! She saw it, and asked why don't my tanks and stands look that nice? I told her they would if she would loosen her purse strings a bit more! That didn't go over to well!!! 

Anyway keep up the AWESOME WORK, and I would like to get some of your MTS II as well! When Ya going to make it up? 

Also did the gobies ever spawn in their cave???

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Not


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

bumping for a friend to see this lighting!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

DogFish said:


> hobo717 -Thank you. I've always thought C. Becketti was a nice looking Crypt, I don't think it gets the attention it deserves. I keep one plant, I'm tring to get to produce a spath in an emersed tank. It's the 2nd pot from the Top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the plant in the first pot?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Tha


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

DogFish said:


> That's Nepenthes 'sanguines black' a Tropical Pitcher plant....it's my Bug Security Guard



That is really cool! I just looked them up online. Might have to add one to my collection!


----------

